# zune hook up....



## 1.8t dubbin (Oct 9, 2007)

how or what parts do i need to hook the zune up to my buddies 02 gti? he doesnt want the fm transmitter and wants to keep his stock head unit. any help?


----------



## 1.8t dubbin (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: zune hook up.... (1.8t dubbin)*

bump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BlackGLS (Nov 28, 2004)

you can get an aux input for that car that plugs into the factory changer port.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (BlackGLS)*

Is it a double din or a single din radio?


----------



## 1.8t dubbin (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

its the double din....


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (1.8t dubbin)*

Get this.
Link To: Blitzsafe VW/AUX DMX V.5


----------



## 1.8t dubbin (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

thanx


----------



## vwmichael (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

First i dont want to thread jack or anything , but i have the same questions well almost, and i dont see the need to make a new thread.
I want to hook up my first gen. zune to my stereo but i dont have the external cd changer ( i noticed that blitz safe device connects to the cd changer) so what can i get that will help me hook it up. 
ps. i dont want to get a new head unit , and i think i have the double din radio , isnt that the one that doesnt have the little rectangular opening. Thanks


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: (vwmichael)*

the blitzsafe connects to the CD changer port at the back of the radio, you don't need to have a CD changer for it to work, infact it replaces the stock CD changer, so the part above will work for your car as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## phswrestler (Sep 28, 2006)

Ok, I have the same questions, too, but I am having a hard time understanding what is going on here. 
This BlitzSafe thing hooks up at the back of my double din Stereo? I also do not have an external cd changer. 
Does the BlitzSafe hookup power the Zune?
Will I still be able to use my CD player if the BlitzSafe is hooked up?
Is there a DIY for this so I can understand all the steps necessary for this?
Sorry this isn't a very structured post and the questions are stupid, but this stuff is way over my head.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (phswrestler)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phswrestler* »_Ok, I have the same questions, too, but I am having a hard time understanding what is going on here. 
This BlitzSafe thing hooks up at the back of my double din Stereo? I also do not have an external cd changer. 
Does the BlitzSafe hookup power the Zune?
Will I still be able to use my CD player if the BlitzSafe is hooked up?
Is there a DIY for this so I can understand all the steps necessary for this?
Sorry this isn't a very structured post and the questions are stupid, but this stuff is way over my head.

The Blitzsafe hooks up to the Port on the back of the radio for the external CD changer. It makes the radio think there is a CD changer connected and opens the CD changer audio lines in the radio.
Your in dash CD player is not disturbed at all. I dont have a DIY yet but there will be one soon.


----------



## IDrvVW (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Not sure if I'm missing something. I would like to hook up my Zune as well without using a FM connection. If I would get the BlitzSafe for my factory stereo do I need anything else for my zune or does the zune connect to the BlitzSafe adapter?
Thanks for your help


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (20th4Me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20th4Me* »_Not sure if I'm missing something. I would like to hook up my Zune as well without using a FM connection. If I would get the BlitzSafe for my factory stereo do I need anything else for my zune or does the zune connect to the BlitzSafe adapter?
Thanks for your help 

You would also need a 3.5 to headphone jack cable. But thats it.


----------



## Silwad (Nov 11, 2007)

I have a Jetta w/o the Aux unit but have the in-dash 6cd changer and this looks like the best solution.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (Silwad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silwad* »_I have a Jetta w/o the Aux unit but have the in-dash 6cd changer and this looks like the best solution.

yes it is http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Silwad (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I bought it already, all I need is a aux cable?


----------



## Silwad (Nov 11, 2007)

Ugh I needed a rca to 3.5 cable. Where can i find that?


----------



## golfofdeath (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: (Silwad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silwad* »_Ugh I needed a rca to 3.5 cable. Where can i find that?
 
RadioShack


----------

